# Starting out the right way



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I hadn't planned it this way, really. I headed out to Gander Mountain with the family to pick up a few hunting supplies. Never made it past the gun counter this time.

In the case was a S&W Model 27(-5) that needed a good home. Perhaps it was the same one I saw there a few months ago that disappeared before I could do my homework. Better prepared this time, I checked timing, cylinder movement, gap, hammer drop, bore, and yoke. All good (if a bit dirty.)

Price of $399 not too bad, better with a storewide 10% off sale (even on guns, surprise), and that much better with an additional 10% coupon they matched from Dick's Sporting goods I had. $80 off and I was past my ability to resist.

I've had rifles forever, semi-autos for the past 6 years or so, but this is my first revolver.










Please excuse the poor pictures, they were taken indoors by an amateur. :mrgreen:










The stocks fit nicely, but I'm not sure they are original. Anyone know better?

I picked up a box of .38spl and .357mag too. Cleaned it up (previous owner definitely wasn't the anal type.) and managed to get it out to the range the next day. I was set up at 25 yards and put about 50 rounds of .38 and .357 down range. I was surprised how mild the .38 felt. The .357 was noticably stonger, but not bothersome at all.

I don't plan on carrying it regularly, but was toying with the idea of giving it the start for my hunting sidearm this season. Time to look into holsters...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's one great gun you have there:smt023. Sure wish I could fine one for that kind of money. Grips/stocks will cost about $150 bucks if you want originals. It's what collectors call a shooter grade gun and that's what I would do with it. It's one that will last you your life time and give you good service to boot. I would get a shoulder or cross the chest holster for it in the woods. Man that's a beauty:drooling:. Good luck with it.:smt1099


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

You should play the lottery. Because you had pretty damn good luck stumbling across that deal, and at Gander Mountain noless. :smt023 Call S&W with the serial number and get the date of manufacture.


----------

